# whelen B-link?



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

hello. I just got a whelen edge light bar. I am beginning to think its maybe a B-link bar as it only has 4 wires coming out of it total. 2 large wire a red and a black(10-12ga). i believe for powering the bar? and 2 small wires a red and a black (18-22ga wire) i guess i'm wondering how this unit works? From what i understand it needs a controller? is there any way to test this with out one? Its an amber bar i'd like to use on my truck. If it needs a controller and i can't come across one i will put it up for sale if anyones interested in it. it is in good shape without knowing the operating condition.
thanks austin


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

All the BLink equipment I have dealt with has one blue and one gray wire for communications. What is the model number of the bar? Should be a label on the underside of it.


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

there are no numbers on the underside. the rear lenses are arrows to the left and right if that is any help to anyone. any where else to look for numbers?


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

can you take a pic of the bar and wires


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

How many strobe tubes are in it?


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

is it the standard edge or a 10,0000


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Paper or plastic?


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

it has the 4 corner strobes and 2 on the front. the arrow and the other 2 have the regular halogens(i think thats what they are) in it. it has a circuit board. in it with several fuses in the board. i can get some pics later to night


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

That board with the fuses is usually for the arrow halogens. So what do the small gauge red and black connect to in the bar?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

the bar on my blue truck was the same way sept it had the power and ground, then like 10 small wires to control it all, after messing with the wires i found one of them was a signal wire, and just needed to twist a few together to get the whole bar to work, i hooked it upto switch i got at radio shack so i didnt waist money on a bulky controller.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Ben, I think you are referring to the activation wires. Those are different than an actual communication style setup.

Where did you find the Ram head avatar you are using? I can't read it, LOL.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;937842 said:


>


LMAO, that is great.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

So are you making fun of your own trucks? ? ? ?


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

he's making fun of uterus's


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

indyplower;939139 said:


> he's making fun of uterus's


lololololololololol


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

ok here are the pics of the light and the wires. I found a date code on it that say 12/92


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Its just a plain strobe bar, hook the larger blk wire to ground and the red to a switched 12volt + supply and it should about blind ya, Look what wires connect the halogens for the arrow stick usually these are negative tripped as my old code 3 was. Nice bar hope you got a good deal on it !


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

well if that is the case there there is something wrong with it as i get nothing. i hold the big wire to a battery and get nothing what so ever other than a coulpe of small sparks when i first touch it to the battery. i have checked all the fuses and still get nothing so i'm not sure whats next


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

So if you hooked the larger red/black wires to battery and try the smaller red wire to 12+ also see what happens


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

i'm still not getting anything by doing that as well. there is a bank of like 6 5amp fuses on a board on both side in the rear. then there are 2 boards with an inline 15 amp fuse going to them. one of the fuses was blown and i was hoping that was the problem but it doesn't seam to be it


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

hmm, im gonna pm my # for you too call me


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Good talking to you tonight and good luck I know you should be able to get it up and running !!!!


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

doo-man;939608 said:


> So if you hooked the larger red/black wires to battery and try the smaller red wire to 12+ also see what happens


Right and if it is a communication driven light bar you have just smoked the discreet circuits.

It's a good sign that you get a spark when hooking to the battery. The power supplies are still taking power. Whether they will actually operate is another story.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Well any luck getting them working ???


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

well i haven't had time to work on it as we have a big lake effect storm with 15-20 inch so far with more over night. I found a new board on ebay for reasonable then i would just need to find a controller


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

i am wondering if a WHELEN PCC-S9R POWER CONTROL would work on this bar. i found its a PCDS-9 9602 or a 9206 (im not home but i know its one ot the other). I found a deal that controller. It looks the same as PCDS controoler and has the 2 small wires out the beack like what i need. any help would be great


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds like ya found a winner!!


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

you can probally find a blink controller it would be the easy way to go. seeing how it has the traffic advisor is there a model number on the bar


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

ok i'm back to working on this bar. I picked up a pccs-9 controller. I also picked up a used set of good pc boards for the bar. I replaced the boards in case that somehow i did burn them up. the controller has 1 large red wire into it which after some studding would power all the functions after the relays were powered. It also has a small red wire and a black wore coming out of it like the wires on the light bar. I powered up the light bar through the large red and black wired there. i have also connected the small red and black wires from the controller and bar together. once the bar is powered up the only thing that happens is the back lights light up on the controller. as soon as I press any of the switches the backlights go out and nothing happens. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

What has be puzzled is that all the B-Link equipment I have ever worked on, had a Blue and Grey wire for the communications, not Black and Red. You should definitely give Whelen a call.


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

its not a b-link bar. after looking around on it i have found it to be a pcds bar if that is any help.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I didn't phrase what I meant properly. All of the whelen serial comm equipment I have worked with had blue and grey comm wires.


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

ok well i've got my controller figured out. the small red and black wire are the on/off wires for the unit. it powers the relays and the lights over the switches.So i guess now i need to find a PCDS-9 controller for this bar. I will use the other controller (the PCCS) for one of my other bars. by the way i also have a few light bars to sell as i bought a large lot for the 2 or 3 that i wanted out of it. they are in different states of lens. they all work but need a lens or a bulb.


----------



## whtowne (Jan 4, 2012)

*B-link bar*

It's deffinately a B-Link bar. I have seen them come through with a red and black wire in leu of the blue and grey. You need an MPC-01 or MPC-02 control head and make sure it is programmed to run that bar. Your best bet would be to post it for sale or trade on a websight like elightbars.org Sorry to break the news to you, but without an MPC-01...this bar isn't going to do you much good unless you totally re-wire the inside.

if you can read this, thank a teacher.....If it's in ENGLISH, THANK A VETERAN!ussmileyflag

:waving:Thumbs Up


----------



## chakakan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Lightbar*

I have always seen B link series bars built on ultra chassis. I thought they were same style as 9M...with snap in heads and uniform sized inboards? Only wider frame than the 9Ms. Same as Freedoms.


----------

